
The FBI's encryption battle with Apple - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/17/inside-the-fbis-encryption-battle-with-apple
======
DyslexicAtheist
So their refusal to unlock Farook's iPhone preceeds a really long ongoing
struggle between Apple/Feds.

